# Composer or pasta?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Saw this mentioned in another forum and can't remember seeing it here. Anyway, an amusing way to pass those idle moments, and maybe not as easy as it sounds!

http://tinyurl.com/ldueh85


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Fascinating. We were at a concert, with spoken programme notes, last week where the narrator, Simon Heighes, had been studying Vivaldi manuscripts in Lucca and said they smelt of pasta!

Lovely idea!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I only got a 16. I don't know my pasta.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice idea. 

Now I can't wait for the German variant: "Composer or codename of failed military operation/invincible weapon design?"


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Seems like I have a very meagre pasta knowledge as well, as I to nudged 16!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I got 17; feeling pleased with myself. Couldn't have done it before I joined TC! Lovely idea.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I got 17 as well, but I tended to play it as "if I've never heard of the pasta, it must be a composer."


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

It wouldn't load for me  I really want to try it--I'm of Italian descent, I should know my pasta


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, do try again, Tristan: it would be great if you got full marks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

If there's one thing I can't do it's play or listen to music on an empty stomach. The finest harmonies and counterpoint are irritating buzzings in my ears until I am sated. I therefore vote for 'Pasta' over 'Composers' every time.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I dont understand how to get to the questions.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I got 21 (full score)...

Ok, I'm Italian, but it was not so easy... for a couple of them the pasta name was a little bit confusing...I got the right answer just because I haven't heard composers with such names.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

violadude said:


> I dont understand how to get to the questions.


You'll have to turn off AdBlock to get it to work; that was my problem.

I got 20. 

Considering three of the pastas are the same thing (three different names), I was lucky that I guessed one of them correct (though I got the other wrong).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I got 16 too. I definitely know my Italian composers better than my Pastas.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks. If it is a toss up between picking up a waitress at the Olive Garden or NPR, I'm good to go.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I got to the end and it didn't tally my score! I didn't do well, but I don't know my score.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Gilberto said:


> Thanks. If it is a toss up between picking up a waitress at the Olive Garden or NPR, I'm good to go.


NPR hires waitresses these days?

Anyway, I did pretty well. I'd say around 17~18, but I didn't see any score at the end.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> NPR hires waitresses these days?


Yes they do. But...they prefer atonal.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I got 20, turns out what I thought was a type of "country pasta" is a violin composer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I only got a 16. I don't know my pasta.


I got 16 too...I'm a little weak on both!


----------

